

Technology Acceleration Economics 101 - dominiek
http://synaptify.com/?p=613748

======
takaaki
What's "abundant" in the article is emphases.

Just to take a few... "much more interested", "far greater variety", "very
bad", "a much greater variety", "much more of an Extremistan", "a huge
difference", "a lot more complex", "a lot more volatility", "very far removed
from" "The ever increasing complexity", "making it very hard to accurately
measure", "it is very challenging", "it is very important", "very interesting
observations", "a huge deficit", "far ahead of the other countries", "very
abstract", "very abundant". "completely different"...

And a lot of "a lot of"s.

